# Environmentalists vow to elect Markey; Gomez rejects 'People's Pledge'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Environmental activists are vowing to do everything they can to help Democratic U.S. Senate hopeful Edward Markey in his special election battle with Republican challenger Gabriel Gomez.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/e...dge/-/9848766/20114900/-/466f1gz/-/index.html


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

This is like the choice between the electric chair or firing squad.

Either way, we're fucked.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

I'll hold my nose and vote for Gomez, because Markey is the textbook definition of an empty suit career politician.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I might write in Sponge Bob. He would be as good as Markey.


----------

